# Soon to be owner of a gently used G0704. Any advice?



## MAlcocer (Oct 16, 2014)

In two days (unless you talk me out of it) I will be picking up my first mill, a two year old G0704 that has been "lightly used". It is coming with a set of quick change collets and a crappy craftsman vise that looks to be a drill press vise. I have used a mill before but it has been a long long time and I didn't do muchof my own setup.

My plan is to get a clamp down kit for starters. My first project will be a traming fixture. (Cheap indicator, brake rotor, rod and simple piece of aluminum bar). I would also like to get a 4" vice that doesn't brake the bank. A rotary table with a 3 jaw chuck. 

What other basic tools should I be looking at to get me started?


----------



## chuckorlando (Oct 16, 2014)

704 has a pretty good following. Long as the price is fair they seem to make a fine mill for starting out. Do you have all the mics and calipers and things of that nature? If not buy that stuff before a rotary table. Angle blocks, parallels, drop indicator, test indicator, machine jack, collets, end mills, drill set, center drills, edge finder, cutting fluid, oil can, oil and chip brush's, sand paper roll, emery pads and metal to machine are all used more then a rotary table for most guys.


----------



## MAlcocer (Oct 16, 2014)

I have a number of calipers and micrometers. Just trying to get a feel for anything I may have forgotten or over looked. Those items are all things I would like to get down the line. I am really interested in making as many of my own tools as I can. Also curious about any areas ilon this machine I should look into maintenance wise (I know the gears).


----------



## chuckorlando (Oct 16, 2014)

Thats the best way to buy tools is a bit at a time. I have used every tool I listed in making other tools. I just ordered a roto tab with dividing plates yesterday. I have a gear or two I need to make so that made a good excuse ahahahaha.

As far as mait most just need lube unless you crash it


----------



## brav65 (Oct 16, 2014)

Check out Hoss Machines at http://www.g0704.com They have a lot of information and as well as upgrades and projects for the G0704.  I ordered one from Grizzly, but could not wait over 3 months, so I bought a Precision Mathews PM-25MV.  Pretty much the same machine but comes with a belt drive and a digital variable speed controller and brusheless motor.  You can download the manuals and specs from the grizzly site here http://www.grizzly.com/products/Drill-Mill-with-Stand/G0704.  Little Machine shop is another great resource for the small mills here http://littlemachineshop.com/default.php 

Good Luck




MAlcocer said:


> I have a number of calipers and micrometers. Just trying to get a feel for anything I may have forgotten or over looked. Those items are all things I would like to get down the line. I am really interested in making as many of my own tools as I can. Also curious about any areas ilon this machine I should look into maintenance wise (I know the gears).


----------



## SEK_22Hornet (Oct 16, 2014)

Be aware that Grizzly and the manual say that the t slots are 1/2" in the table - they are actually 12mm and a 7/16" clamping kit works much better than having to file or mill down 1/2" tee nuts - Grizzly does have a reasonably priced 7/16 set available. I had bought a 1/2" set from Grizzly and ended up buying replacement nuts for it from them. I'd check Shars for a vice (discount_machine on ebay - usually cheaper there by a little bit). Shipping on a vice can be a significant chunk of money these days. I'm using a 3" on mine and it is just fine.


----------



## MAlcocer (Oct 16, 2014)

That's really good info about the clamping kit. I was just about to buya 1/2" one and it would have been very frustrating. Thanks!


----------



## wrmiller (Oct 16, 2014)

chuckorlando said:


> 704 has a pretty good following. Long as the price is fair they seem to make a fine mill for starting out. Do you have all the mics and calipers and things of that nature? If not buy that stuff before a rotary table. Angle blocks, parallels, drop indicator, test indicator, machine jack, collets, end mills, drill set, center drills, edge finder, cutting fluid, oil can, oil and chip brush's, sand paper roll, emery pads and metal to machine are all used more then a rotary table for most guys.



:+1: What he said.


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 16, 2014)

Nice score, Once you have the mill  T nuts is a fun easy project.


----------

